# Anxious when out in the car



## Frances62 (Aug 2, 2015)

My six month old Bailey has still not settled in the car.
We have a large boot and she can see us clearly.
She was sick if she was in the car more than half an hour but that seems have settled in the main. However, she pants and whimpers and drools excessively.
It runs down her chin and drips over the seats or car floor .
What can I do to lessen her anxiety when out in the car ?


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Strap her into a seat nearer yourself? Obi loves sitting in the passenger seat... Fully strapped in of course.


----------



## Jantymac (May 3, 2015)

My Honey is 6 months old and while i wouldn't say she loves the car, she doesn't seem bothered by it at all and just settles down. If I go further than just into town she has her own mat to sleep on and she always has the RAC harness on, which I would absolutely recommend. We started with a small size, but have had to upgrade to the medium. I know she is safe and she can still change position quite easily. I hope Bailey soon starts enjoying his travels!
Jan & Honey


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Like obi , Molly has to sit in the passenger seat with her doggie seat belt on. She's only happy when near to me other wise the entire journey she whines and howls


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have Barney on a car seat next to me, and he seems quite happy (unless his dripping nose means he's stressed!) He was being sick for a while too but I think maybe I took him out too soon after he'd eaten, so I have to wait now to avoid vomit in my car 

Here's a photo of Barney in his car seat... 😊


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Erm... Isn't that a suitcase???


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Haha! Yes it does, or one of those zip up bags to store stuff under the bed! Hmm.. now there's an idea for Barney!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

You wouldn't dare Lou! I know what you're thinking one of the under bed storage bags that you suck the air out with a vaccum  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good grief, are we talking about canicide here? I know he's a bad boy Lou but surely he is not that bad.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

What's wrong with that Nicki? Sounds ideal. 
😉
Don't know what canicide is Fairlie but if it works, why not?! ☺

(will now look up what it is)


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh, just looked it up... Horrid. 😩 This was all meant in jest, just I'm case anyone is concerned! I love my Barney boy 💙


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Frances62, I also used a cool mat for Barney when it was very hot in the car. He took to it straight away, on the seat next to me. I use it now inside his car seat/under bed storage bag/suitcase ☺


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

We know you do, only teasing! The people who would do such a thing would never be on a forum and those that do such things to dogs or any other animal are not worthy of ever owning one 
How could you not love barney ! how ever naughty any of them are at times we all love our poos !  x
I love the idea of the bag you have for barney wouldn't mind them for my two,but not sure they would stay in them . Where did you get yours Lou?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My mom's poo was the same way in the car. When I took willow and ozzy to training she told us about a calming treat and it really works for her. I didn'tdidn't think it would. We had tried the thunder shirt and a lavender collar but this worked. I'll go get the name and post it. I hope you can get it there.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Now I'm not saying these are healthy or should be used. I never actually researched them because I don't use them but my mom was desperate. Penny has been using them for two months and they seem to really help.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nicki, it's this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00GWM8S7C?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00
It's not huge, would probably be too small for Molly but lovely for Sid. I don't know how long till Barney grows out of it but it doesn't cost a fortune if it only lasts a few months . And at least if he is sick in the car, it'll be contained.... 😊 Unless his head is resting on the edge of course... 😯


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Which would be just our luck, projectile vomiting and facing our way
I will have a look failing that I might have a large suitcase for the both of them  x


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Sophie has always loved to go in the car. She gets a little hyper at first. She prefers a lap in the front but for safety sake she has a new booster seat we set in the back seat of my jeep. You can adjust how high it hangs and Sophie likes to look out the window. 

The bottom straps to the seat back, the booster seat hangs from the headrest and has a tether strap for her harness. There is a zipper pouch in the front to store items, leash, water bottle, poo bags. This is big enough for her to lay down and get snuggled into the lining. The lining also is removable for washing. We've only had this a short while but she seems to love it. Always has a toy or two with her of course. Using a crate is another option but it is a pain in the fanny in my opinion. Im happy with this booster. In this pic, she is not wearing her harness, just a test run for adjusting to fit the seat.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Now that looks like a sensible and cute car seat!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Now that looks like a sensible and cute car seat!


I wonder if they do them for adult dogs as big as Molly?


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

This booster seat is for dogs up to 20lbs., I believe you can find them for bigger dogs. It works very well for us, but is can not be used as a soft crate as yours is. Today we went to run some errands with Sophie and she had no problems being alone in the back seat. Our "trial run" was with my daughter in the back with her. I am very happy to have decided to try one as Sophie is comfortable and happy and safe.


----------

